# Looking for a maker!



## -Rey (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi! I'm a furry from the Houston, TX area looking to buy a fursuit. Within, the next year, I'll be starting college in Wichita Falls, TX and will be making my own money, so I want to start saving up for a fursuit, because I want to start attending furry conventions and competing in fursuit dance competitions. Here's what I'm looking for:

*Great Customer Service. *I want a maker who knows how to communicate with their customers. I'm not looking for the big name fursuit makers who never communicate with anyone, I'm looking for someone who will try as hard as they can to keep me updated during the process. Also, I want to be involved in the design process. I can help buy materials, supplies, etc.

*Quality.* I'm looking for at least a decent fursuit maker. I'm looking for a toony style fursuit, I'm not asking for blinking eyes or moving jaws or anything of that sort, I just want to make sure that my fursuit is comfortable and won't fall apart.

*Fit for any budget.* I am looking for someone who will be willing to allow me to pay the suit off monthly instead of in bulk. I am looking for someone that can help make a pretty simple full-body or partial fursuit that I can buy for around $1,000 and pay off in $100-$250 monthly payments in 4-10 months. It would be highly appreciated, rather than having to save up hundreds and thousands of dollars and pay right then and there.
*
I don't have a current picture of my fursona, I'm just trying to see if anyone would be interested in helping me create a fursuit here in the next few months, when I DO finally draw a reference sheet for my fursona.
*
I don't think I need to explain anything else here. If you are interested in helping me, please send me a note (my FA is http://www.furaffinity.net/user/reysharma) on FA and ask for my email so we can contact eachother. Thank you!  <3


----------



## -Rey (Jan 31, 2014)

Fixed the link to my profile.


----------



## Bladespark (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't want to rain on your parade, but the requirement that a fursuit maker bond with you is going to be offputting to a lot of people.  I mean for me, I don't know you.  So I don't know if we'd get along, I don't know if I'd find you annoying.  Sometimes trying to work with somebody who won't let you alone to just work can be super frustrating and annoying.  The money really isn't worth it to me when there are lots of customers out there who only want to be customers, and don't insist that they purchase my friendship and constant involvement along with the suit. (And no, I'm not a big business or anything, I'm just one person with a bedroom studio, and I pride myself on good communication with my customers, but that still doesn't make my customers my friends, it is a business transaction.)


----------



## -Rey (Jan 31, 2014)

Bond was the wrong word, my bad. All I mean is I need to be able to communicate with the maker incase I forget to list details on the ref sheet, etc. you know what I mean?


----------



## jorinda (Feb 7, 2014)

1000$ is a rather low budget. Keep in mind that many fursuit makers charge 400-600$ just for the head. 
If you find a cheap offer, be careful. Have a close look at their previous work, maybe even contact other buyers. Find out if they skimp on material quality or accuracy in their work. Sometimes cheap offers can be awesome, sometimes they're poor quality.


----------



## -Rey (Feb 8, 2014)

I understand. I'm also looking for partials, it's pretty common to find partial suits for $1000 and under.


----------



## soak (Feb 11, 2014)

-Rey said:


> I understand. I'm also looking for partials, it's pretty common to find partial suits for $1000 and under.


There are many "big name" fursuit makers who have really good customer service and have good prices. Two of my favorites are Autumnfallings and Phoenixwolf, unfortunately neither of them are open for commissions right now.
Autumnfallings' partials are around $1000: http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/3124909/
Phoenixwolf suits' partials are around 1100: http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/4480962/

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AsmXfP6ZduF5dFZvRTY3cnZqZ2JlY0tDT1c3TC1xRkE&output=html <- A list of 'professional' fursuit makers


----------



## misfitroo (Mar 30, 2014)

I am a beginner but i can make i pretty decent head and handpaws for a low price. If you want someone with more experience, I understand but i won't really make it more stylish than wearable. You need to wear it after all!


----------

